# congrats Canadians...



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

...on the legalization of cannabis
if you're into it


condolences if you aren't. ( Personally I don't think styrofoam should be legal so I know it's frustrating when you think something should be illegal and it isn't. )


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yea they can smoke a toke legal now. 

I hate plastic shopping bags. Bushes in ditches here are full of them flying like flags.

 Al


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ates-legal-marijuana-studies-show/1693567002/

Just wait for it ......there go your auto insurance rates...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan already has the highest rates of all other 49 states.

Once they crack down on it like drinking and driveing the rates should fall but once finding they can rape us legal it will continue.

 Al


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Wolf mom said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ates-legal-marijuana-studies-show/1693567002/
> 
> Just wait for it ......there go your auto insurance rates...


That's probably right.
A lot of people here are already driving high yet there's no fool proof street side drug test.
As a Canadian I'm on the fence regarding legality. I don't use the stuff. But I don't see why laws for weed vs alcohol should be any different. Happy it will now be taxed! And those who smoke it can now get weed that's been approved rather than garbage someone's been spraying fungicides and miticides on.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish the US would make a move at the federal level like Canada did. We have all these states going to different plans of legalization but according to the feds it's still just as bad as coke or heroin. That is going to bite us in the butt one of these days. But in Washington they are too busy waging party wars to do anything that logical.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Definitely not for it. We have a serious enough problem with drug addiction here, now our stupid idiotic gooberment thinks this is going to help.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Insurance companies will use any excuse to raise rates but truthfully, the only effect I can see might be small fender benders in the drive-thru lines. Low speed collisions with very amiable participants.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

farmrbrown said:


> Insurance companies will use any excuse to raise rates but truthfully, the only effect I can see might be small fender benders in the drive-thru lines. Low speed collisions with very amiable participants.


Just a few days after our stupid gooberment made it legal.

https://toronto.citynews.ca/2018/10...suv-collides-with-tractor-trailer-in-markham/


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

georger said:


> Just a few days after our stupid gooberment made it legal.
> 
> https://toronto.citynews.ca/2018/10...suv-collides-with-tractor-trailer-in-markham/


Yep.
Of course I read the article for more details......



> A 23-year-old driver is accused of being impaired by drugs after an SUV collided with a tractor-trailer in Markham early Friday morning.
> 
> York regional police were called to Highway 7 and Commerce Valley Drive, near Highway 404, *around 3:30 a.m.*
> 
> ...



No doubt there was more going on than a few tokes and that crash would likely have happened no matter what the election results.
If you're still out partying after 3am. it's a good bet you've been ignoring quite a few laws that night and on your way to learning your maximum limits, the hard way. 

Back in the day it was common for us to be parked on the couch in front of the TV, or listening to the stereo by 10 or 11 pm and snoozing by midnight. 
And it was _never_ cool to be out riding around getting stopped by the cops or wrecking your car.
I'm sure they have reason to believe he had weed in his system, and just as sure it was the other substances he was intoxicated with that adversely affected his driving.
True, it's an opinion, but one you'll find universally given by those with experience in such matters.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

It's about time. Now if can just get people to pay attention and not run into the pot smokers while they wait patiently for the stop signs to turn green!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

The problem is not smoking pot, nor drinking. The problem is the feeling that people get that they just absolutely have to run up and down the road. No matter what shape they are in, they're addicted to running that road, more so than anything else. Make roads illegal!! That'll work.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's all I've heard on the station where I listen to music for the last 2 days. how bad it's going to be and this and that. what do they think has been going on all these years. people I've talked to are still going to get it the way they always did. way I got it when my husband was dying. there's only a few places open for buying. at least I haven't heard them running down president trump for a couple days. they've given him a rest. there's one in particular there that really need help for that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The drug laws here in United States are crazy. 
My 80-year-old mother gets a prescription painkiller for 90 pills every 30 days, due to recent changes in the wall you cannot pick them up even one single day early. 
I don’t think these lawmakers understand the inconvenience of having to make a special 100 mile round trip to town just for painkillers.
Of course you could plan shopping around them but they seldom have the big sale days at your convenience. 
particularly for older people who do not drive this has become a major problem. 
Even if the prescription is cheap the trip costs add up


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Too bad there's not a pharmacy mail order for your Mother, AS. Here, we have a local pharmacy, that delivers prescriptions, within a certain radius. Home Instead Senior Care services are expensive, but elderly people will hire them for prescription pickup. My heart feels for elderly people when they start to lose their independence.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Has anyone heard about investing in Canadian Pot Stock? .... Anyone buzzing over pot stocks or keeping them in their radar?

I don't smoke pot, never have. I'm not against those who do. Peace. 
What I'm interested in is pot stocks and if others are investing...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well yes it looks like we have been able to all along. Canadian weed stocks are skyrocketing as legalization looms. but should we invest. just google it and read up on it and see what you think. ~Georgia


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Finally some of the hypocrisy about marijuana is being addressed. Alcohol is the worst recreational drug in use around the world. The damage to society and health totals in the hundreds of billions of dollars every year including the loss of work hours and productivity, crime and domestic violence. They tried prohibition in many countries and it never works so they have tried to mitigate the damage with laws and sales control and eliminating the participation of criminals in the entire alcohol system. It works and it does not work. Thousands die from alcohol impaired driving accidents (fatal to them or others) every year.

This mitigation is what they are doing with cannabis. People are not going to stop using just as it is now decades since we have known about the cost of tobacco on life and yet the sales are still expanding all over the world.

The true horror about impaired driving is that less than 30% of impaired drivers are ever caught. Impaired has covered alcohol and drugs for a long time. Accidents and specific traffic stops and really impaired drivers weaving all over the road are when impaired drivers are usually caught. Otherwise the not so impaired drive home, drive to work, go to the liquor store or other shopping and deliver and pick kids up from school everyday. The son and three year old grandaughter of my best friend were killed by a drug impaired driver. A co-worker lost her daughter along with three other people when she (the daughter) drove drunk and ran a red light.

Drug impaired does not just cover illegal drugs like MJ but also prescription drugs, pain killers, sleep aides, and even cold medicines. That is why so many drugs have the warning about not operating machinery. A vehicle is a machine.

In Canada the police have treated impaired through drugs the same way that they have treated impaired through alcohol. All the same rules apply as in you can't drive when you are impaired by alcohol or drink in a vehicle and you can't drive drugged or take drugs in a vehicle either. For both they put the suspect through a sobriety test - walking a line etc. For alcohol they have the breath analyzer. For drugs they have the saliva test. This test only show that there are drugs in your system, not what those drugs are. From that point on you are taken to the hospital for a blood test.

The laws for what is considered the legal level of impaired by MJ will be in place later this month. IMO the legal date should have been held off until the laws were in place. We did have our first impaired ticket in the Yukon. He was smoking in his car as he was driving along. Idiot.

Cannabis was not legal until yesterday but Canada stopped arresting and jailing people for personal recreational use a while ago as this was pointless and crowded the courts and jails. It was a messy situation because the dealers were still being arrested so not clear for the police. Mostly when caught people were warned to be more discreet but not everywhere particularly on campus ....nothing new as they already ignored drinking.

The mitigation of harm was really the main reason for legalization particularly getting rid of the dealers. Medical MJ has been legal in Canada through specific distribution centers but they were provincial which meant you could only buy it there with a prescription. Otherwise it was mail order and actually not legal. No one was ever charged for getting their medical MJ this way.

My husband was talking with an RCMP officer we know yesterday and he said it is causing them a lot more work as people are forgetting that there are laws about smoking, period. They are lighting up and smoking everywhere and now the police and by-law officers will have to charge them with smoking in restricted areas. Idiots. No smoking means no smoking of anything.

The distribution of cannabis will now be done on-line or in retail outlets that will be controlled by the provincial or territorial governments or by First Nations tribal councils. In my territory the whole thing is under the control of the Liquor Control board. Originally they were going to sell MJ in the liquor stores but decided to have dedicated retail outlets instead. More employment.

The Yukon bought $3 million worth of cannabis for the opening day and their stock. They sold $59,000. Huge line-ups. I think a lot of this was just wanting to be involved in the legalization. Lots of people taking selfies.

The estimate for taxation profit for the first day is close to half a billion dollars in Canada. Ever since Canada announced the legalization investment in cannabis - all aspects of it from growing to selling to product manufacture to medical use and research etc - has brought and will bring billions of $ into Canada. I saw on the news that US investors are quite upset that so much is being done legally in Canada and they are afraid that Canada will become the world center for investment and research in cannabis. Several huge pharmaceutical companies have or have plans to open in Canada.

I did not see a lot of coverage on the US news and what I did see was very brief. They did not stress to Americans that you cannot bring it into Canada or take it back to the US. You can use here in Canada but need to be aware that you could get arrested trying to get back into the US. Trying to bring it into Canada will get it confiscated and perhaps end your trip. Like with guns.

Cannabis has been legal for medical use for a long time but not for cross provincial and territory border sales so I had to order and it came in a brown envelope. I told the store that it was still pretty obvious so they needed to put a "porn' sticker on it and should package it in old video cases and not in soft squashy bags. A lot of the selling will be online but there are also licensed stores. The one in our city is right next to one of my husband's buildings.

It isn't going to be a free-for-all. Lots of laws and even private regulations to prevent people from showing up at work high. For police, military and pilots etc you cannot imbibe 28 days before your shift. Who gets 28 days between a shift?

We are very much following the Netherlands for laws, distribution and education. - it works great there because as with sex it is mitigating the harm. They have dropped opiod use by over 75% and the increase in MJ use is mostly from tourists. Almost no crime from pimps and drug dealers anymore.

The government is moving very quickly to issue pardons for those who were convicted of using in the past as long as they were convicted for 30 grams or less. This is all that you can buy at one time now. Only oils and smoke available and of course the same laws that apply to where you can smoke tobacco apply to MJ. The laws for edibles are not firmed up yet so that will be next.

We just had a discussion with our oldest friends. He is dying of cancer but refuses pain meds except when it gets really, really bad and then only briefly he takes morphine. He is really against marijuana. Afraid he will get addicted and be a hippie. He was both surprised and annoyed with us when we reminded him that morphine was made from the opium poppy. Older people really have a hate for marijuana. I think my husband was able to convince him to do as the doctor asked (take the MJ) by reminding him that when he is in so much pain it actually makes it much worse for his wife to watch.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

https://www.newsweek.com/cannabis-s...ed-only-days-after-drug-was-legalized-1180174

My hubby and I shared a little laugh over this, I wonder if it's really true that they are running out so soon, or if they are just understocked in their stores.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Has anyone heard about investing in Canadian Pot Stock? .... Anyone buzzing over pot stocks or keeping them in their radar?
> 
> I don't smoke pot, never have. I'm not against those who do. Peace.
> What I'm interested in is pot stocks and if others are investing...


I know a few people who've invested in pot stocks and have done quite well. 

I also don't smoke and really have no interest in starting now but I do feel the legalization will lead to further research into the medicinal use. I've read some interesting studies on CBD uses for certain conditions that are currently being treated with some very potent drugs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I don’t think these lawmakers understand the inconvenience of having to make a special 100 mile round trip to town just for painkillers.


Maybe they assume folks are smart enough to plan their trips to coincide with the prescription dates.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Maybe they assume folks are smart enough to plan their trips to coincide with the prescription dates.


I have known two folks that used it a little to much for so called medical reasons. They mixed something else with it. Rest in peace dear Don and Betty.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

doozie said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/cannabis-s...ed-only-days-after-drug-was-legalized-1180174
> 
> My hubby and I shared a little laugh over this, I wonder if it's really true that they are running out so soon, or if they are just understocked in their stores.



The only two stores in Calgary sold out of certain products but one has taken the opportunity to feature other strains available. I have read that there will be several additional stores opening throughout the province in the next couple weeks, which has caused some public concern about supply. 

There has been ample time and substantial interest leading up to this point and I know someone who's been legally growing medical product for quite some time and they seem to feel that there likely won't be any huge shortages but there may be some shortages of certain strains until suppliers figure out what strains and products are in higher recreational demand.

I think current sales reflect the novelty of recent legalization and supply and demand will balance out in the coming weeks. I know of several people who aren't regular users that purchased byproducts (CBD, capsules, etc) simply to see if they will help with aches, pains, etc.

It's worth mentioning that a lot of people interviewed on opening day, offered mixed opinions on pricing (dealer vs retail) but most indicated they support legalization and were prepared to pay a bit more for consistent quality.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

emdeengee said:


> Finally some of the hypocrisy about marijuana is being addressed. Alcohol is the worst recreational drug in use around the world. The damage to society and health totals in the hundreds of billions of dollars every year including the loss of work hours and productivity, crime and domestic violence. They tried prohibition in many countries and it never works so they have tried to mitigate the damage with laws and sales control and eliminating the participation of criminals in the entire alcohol system. It works and it does not work. Thousands die from alcohol impaired driving accidents (fatal to them or others) every year.
> 
> This mitigation is what they are doing with cannabis. People are not going to stop using just as it is now decades since we have known about the cost of tobacco on life and yet the sales are still expanding all over the world.
> 
> ...


I agree.
I hope they find a way, someday, to free people from addiction and the need to screw up their minds.
Imagine where our society would be if it weren't for drugs and alcohol?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Boring ?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> Boring ?


As well as painful for a great many. The problem isn't with drugs or alcohol. If any problems actually exist it's with fools who can't seem to keep their poo in a group while using them. (Many can't seem to do it without the drugs either)

I cannot imagine living in a world without painkillers, the most minor of surgeries would be absolutely brutal!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> I agree.
> I hope they find a way, someday, to free people from addiction and the need to screw up their minds.
> Imagine where our society would be if it weren't for drugs and alcohol?


 I may be mistaken but I don’t think any society has ever made it anywhere without drugs or alcohol. 
Think about it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> I may be mistaken but I don’t think any society has ever made it anywhere without drugs or alcohol.
> Think about it.


Nope, there's been drugs and alcohol as far back as we've recorded our activities.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> I may be mistaken but I don’t think any society has ever made it anywhere without drugs or alcohol.
> Think about it.


I'm not sure about this but have heard the Eskimo didn't have either one until the Europeans introduced them to it. I guess opium poppys don't exactly thrive in the arctic climate. Fermenting fruits and grains may have been a problem that way too.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> I agree.
> I hope they find a way, someday, to free people from addiction and the need to screw up their minds.
> Imagine where our society would be if it weren't for drugs and alcohol?


Amen.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I'm not sure about this but have heard the Eskimo didn't have either one until the Europeans introduced them to it. I guess opium poppys don't exactly thrive in the arctic climate. Fermenting fruits and grains may have been a problem that way too.


 You may be right I am drink several of their native brews but I do not know when they were introduced to them .


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Most recreational drugs and medicines are made from plants. There is plenty of plant life in the Arctic during the summer months. The Inuit definitely make medicine from roots, berries, flowers, etc. I honestly do not know if in the past they made any form of alcohol and imagine it would be difficult without sugar but I do know that some people today use high bush and low bush cranberries to make a fermented syrup.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

I chastised an old neighbor yesterday when he came over to borrow a tool. Seems he had difficulty understanding 'shipping container'. I said the tool is hanging on the shipping container door (I even pointed to it)...he and his friend (both heard me) proceeded to rummage around my well shed (which isn't a shipping container). I then asked him if he was doped up on pot. He replied, it is legal now! I had to laugh. 

I suspect the fuss over pot will wane. Many stores ran out on first day of legal sales. Once the big players ramp up production, we will have a glut. I sort of wish I played the stock market on these growers, but since I am not a user, I missed the boat. I've heard from neighbors (who are growers) that prices are tanking (wholesale prices). Every Tom, Dick and Harry it seems, is growing. Irony of ironies, I started my house build because our utility needed to install a bigger line down my street (mainly for grow-ops). And of course, they had to pay me for the right to install a new pole on my property. So, in a way, I cashed in without buying stocks.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

One thing from Canada that I hope the US copies.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Farmerga said:


> One thing from Canada that I hope the US copies.


I can see it coming.
I don't care if someone wants to be a stoner, I just don't want to be around them.
For the most part, they seem to get even stupider and more annoying when they smoke the devil's lettuce, not unlike drunks.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Eh, I've never seen a stoner fight but see plenty of fights involving alcohol. I'd hope with drive companies like uber and smart cars coming online over the next 5 years that impaired driving would not be an issue but who knows. I'm sure a lot of new smokers with little tolerance are likely to spike accident rates though once it becomes more acceptable. 

Honestly, with the current scourge of pills and heroin that we're enduring here... I have a hard time mustering up much of a care if someone wants to smoke some pot and play video games all day.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

georger said:


> Definitely not for it. We have a serious enough problem with drug addiction here, now our stupid idiotic gooberment thinks this is going to help.


Are you against alcohol?


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

How's anybody gonna make any money off this, can't you just grow it in the garden?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

gilberte said:


> How's anybody gonna make any money off this, can't you just grow it in the garden?


They'll probably make it illegal to grow your own unless you buy an expensive license.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

gilberte said:


> How's anybody gonna make any money off this, can't you just grow it in the garden?


Yeah, or in the house. But many people don't have the garden, nor a space inside. And many people just won't learn to grow. Just as more tomatoes are bought at the store than are home grown.
Of course, really good tomatoes don't cost $500 an ounce....


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Growing your own is legal in Canada.

https://bc.ctvnews.ca/know-before-you-grow-the-new-rules-for-planting-pot-at-home-1.4137220


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

My sisters 96 year old mother in law is thrilled about this new law and wants to start growing her own in her retirement/assisted living apartment. She's had a prescription for one of the medical versions, in the form of drops I think, since they were available and it 's done wonders for her pain and I'm so glad for her. A bonus for her is that when she started her prescription she got to tell all of her friends that her daughters were her drug dealers. One of those friends asked my sister exactly how to go about getting a prescription for her own pain.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Is that possible ?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The only pot smoker I know started out as a very intelligent young man with the promise of a college education and success in life. Once he got on MJ he lost all ambition and never again studied or held a steady job. He is now an old wreck living a semi-hermit's life.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> The only pot smoker I know started out as a very intelligent young man with the promise of a college education and success in life. Once he got on MJ he lost all ambition and never again studied or held a steady job. He is now an old wreck living a semi-hermit's life.


The only pot smoker you think you know. The others that smoke pot, live their lives and don't have it affect their outward life in a manner you can perceive just have not bothered to tell you they smoke pot so your frame of reference is skewed.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

It really shouldn't matter how one feels about pot as to if it should be legal. It shouldn't matter what the health risks are, to the user, when determining if it should be legal. All that should matter is if the Government has the right to outlaw a substance because the majority of lawmakers want to. On the US Federal level, the answer is an obvious no. The states have more leeway when it comes to that short of thing, but, all Federal prohibitions on pot are unconstitutional.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we all have stories like Chuck mentioned i imagine .of people stoned right out of their minds. i see it next door. then there are people like me who saw how it helped my dear husband and others. we got it when it was illegal. as I've mentioned before i would have done anything to ease his pain. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

as a matter of fact i plan to experiment on a few brownies etc. in a bit. ~Georgia


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Always seemed Odd to me is that for many people only the things that make them happy should be legal.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Clem said:


> Yeah, or in the house. But many people don't have the garden, nor a space inside. And many people just won't learn to grow. Just as more tomatoes are bought at the store than are home grown.
> Of course, really good tomatoes don't cost $500 an ounce....


$500 an ounce 
no way


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gilberte said:


> How's anybody gonna make any money off this, can't you just grow it in the garden?


That depends on where you live.
Anyone can grow it, but not everyone can grow good quality.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

People stoned out of their minds, people drunk out of their minds., people completely controlled by hard drugs. People are going to do what they are going to do whether it is legal or illegal. For some it will be an experiment and can be handled on a "social" basis. For others it will become a life long (often short life) handicap. Right now drugs are illegal all over the world and the harm because of this is immeasurable. Not just that it is run by criminals but no control of quality. The only way to help is to try to mitigate the harm by making cannabis legal and controlled. As well as safe injection sites.

There were shortages in the roll out of legalization but this was for specific types of cannabis and it also included the least expensive types as many people were just wanting to buy for the sake of buying on the first days of legalization. 

You can only grow 4 plants at home I believe so a large garden or greenhouse is not needed. Just a grow lamp. Of course your electricity bill will go up.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The thing that bothers me is that the mush heads in our society believe that addiction is a disease and not a self-inflicted wound. Now all the dopeheads, like the incurable drunks, will be wards of the public. I am tired of paying the freight for such leeches.

Do not misunderstand me; if there are true medical uses for Mary Jane, let it be used just as we can use opium and its variants. I just do not want hopped-up druggies running up the cost of maintaining our society.

The loss one productive citizen, the reduced productivity of a user, or the cost of caring for a damaged doper, runs up the cost for all the rest of us.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

It is a self inflicted wound but it can lead to a disease. Medicine does not fully understand addiction but there are strides being made. Our society has to make up its mind. Either alcoholism and drug addiction is a choice and a social problem or it is a disease. The cost in lives is incredible. 

You could say the same thing about unprotected sex. It is a self inflicted wound if it leads to a venereal disease.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's interesting to see the responses and I'm sure that there are some stereotypical stoners out there but but based on my observations the more typical recreational cannibus user is no different than the average person that drops by the liquor store for a case off beer, bottle of wine or strong spirits. 

They come from all walks of life, most never abuse it and never have a problem and the few that do have a problem, were likely abusing long before it was legalized. 

Legalization has also allowed more medical use and and it's been interesting to see that doctors are suggesting a trip to the dispensary rather than pulling out the prescription pad.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

As an ex-smoker, I wonder about the health effects of the smoke itself?
I also wonder if an ex-smoker might be more likely to go back to cigarettes after smoking hippie cabbage?
Don't get me wrong, I believe if someone wants to smoke it, that's their business, but will there be laws about second hand smoke?
Will they be allowed to smoke it in or near public buildings?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> As an ex-smoker, I wonder about the health effects of the smoke itself?
> I also wonder if an ex-smoker might be more likely to go back to cigarettes after smoking hippie cabbage?
> Don't get me wrong, I believe if someone wants to smoke it, that's their business, but will there be laws about second hand smoke?
> Will they be allowed to smoke it in or near public buildings?


Why would the laws be any different for smoking mj than cigarettes?

I would think they would more mirror alcohol laws with more restrictions on public use


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

As to the harmful effects of smoking: Unless you're smoking garbage, you won't be having 2 packs a day. Good pot, although expensive if you have to buy it, is one-hit stuff, for an average smoker. Most newer studies indicate there's no correlation between pot and cancer. And, most newer pot users are vaping, not smoking, period.

As to would someone smoking pot be more likely to go back to smoking tobacco, no. As a general correlation, does drinking a glass of milk make a reformed alcoholic go back to drinking alcohol?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> $500 an ounce
> no way


Based on my own limited experiences, I've figured that an ounce of really good pot would last me about 2 years at one hit at the end of the day, 4 days to 7 days a week.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

oneraddad said:


> Some people will always be irresponsible and want to blame others for bringing it to their attention, hows that kennel coming along ?


I just asked a question, a legitimate question, and wasn't insulting to anyone.
I do understand that smoking giggle grass makes people paranoid, defensive and petty, but that's outside the scope of my question.
I guess you don't know the answer or were confused about the question, also understandable.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

coolrunnin said:


> Why would the laws be any different for smoking mj than cigarettes?
> 
> I would think they would more mirror alcohol laws with more restrictions on public use


That's what I was wondering about, the laws concerning pot and tobacco.
I don't smoke, but it's almost impossible to find an indoor space to smoke. You can't even smoke in bars anymore, so I'd think an indoor marijuana "bar" would be out of the question?
Some states even have laws about smoking in your car.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The last paragraph of a report on a 4-year study of high school kids on Mary Jane.
My observation is that potheads (and heavy drinkers) consistently underperform their potential. Worse of all, the effects of marijuana appear to be permanent and to some degree irreversible. 

"After conducting a series of tests, researchers found that teens who were addicted to marijuana performed worst at these cognitive domain tests. One of the senior investigators said, “‘We were surprised that the effects of cannabis were more pronounced than the effects of alcohol”. Not only that, but the study also found that even if a person reduced the marijuana usage from last year, the poor performance and effects could still be seen from last year."


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes, Emdeengee, unprotected sex can lead to venereal disease, but only if you ignore all the social conventions handed down from the wisdom of generations.

In short, the old saw "lie down with dogs and wake up with fleas" applies to sex as well as most other social no-no's.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> The last paragraph of a report on a 4-year study of high school kids on Mary Jane.
> My observation is that potheads (and heavy drinkers) consistently underperform their potential. Worse of all, the effects of marijuana appear to be permanent and to some degree irreversible.
> 
> "After conducting a series of tests, researchers found that teens who were addicted to marijuana performed worst at these cognitive domain tests. One of the senior investigators said, “‘We were surprised that the effects of cannabis were more pronounced than the effects of alcohol”. Not only that, but the study also found that even if a person reduced the marijuana usage from last year, the poor performance and effects could still be seen from last year."


A couple of things about your post. Teens and addiction. Neither have any bearing on adults who are recreational users
of pot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Teens and addiction. *Neither have any bearing* on adults who are recreational users
> of pot.


Unless they started as teens and were addicted.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Unless they started as teens and were addicted.


Certainly teenage addiction does happen but weren't legally purchasing before legalization and can't legally purchase now and there doesn't seem to be any rush to make alcohol sales illegal.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> there doesn't seem to be any rush to make alcohol sales illegal.


Sadly that's true, even though alcohol causes or contributes to many of the "mental" problems in the world.


----------

